

Save Yourself $1000 And Have My Contract - robertdempsey
http://lifeofthefreelancer.com/2010/09/01/free-services-contract/

======
nfriedly
Good advice, but that banner across the bottom was so annoying that I actually
opened up firebug and deleted it from the DOM.

~~~
robertdempsey
You mean the banner that pops up on Scribd where the doc is stored?

~~~
nfriedly
No, the "sign up for my newsletter" banner with the bouncing red arrow. It
shows up at the bottom of the linked article about 2 seconds after the page
loads.

